# Switching to a small dog takes some getting used to...



## Mirafi (Aug 1, 2012)

As you can see from one of my pre-puppy purchases, I haven't quite adjusted to the notion of how much bigger a Rottweiler puppy is compared to a Havanese XD


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

hahaha So cute.


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

hahaha 

Your baby will love that toy anyhow!


----------



## Mirafi (Aug 1, 2012)

It's actually her favorite thing to play tug with. What's hysterical is her mouth isn't big or strong enough to get to the squeaker and make it squeak, so when I squeak it she goes absolutely ballistic  

As a side note, I've only had her for 3 days and using this giant bone she's already learned "leave it", a pretty crucial command, IMO!


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

how sweet..love that coloring!


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Too Cute.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

You gave me quite a chuckle! She's adorable!


----------



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

Haha, very cute picture. Love the coloring.

I just want to suggest instead of a leash attached to the collar to get a harness. Much easier on the neck and throat.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

how cute, here is Henry with his big green bone too!


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

LOL! So true... I grabbed the wrong leash when Jack was a puppy. We got to where we were going and I realized that the clasp was so big that it dragged on the ground. oopsie!


----------



## Mirafi (Aug 1, 2012)

morriscsps said:


> LOL! So true... I grabbed the wrong leash when Jack was a puppy. We got to where we were going and I realized that the clasp was so big that it dragged on the ground. oopsie!


That's exactly what happened to me, clasp is too heavy. Like pretty much everything I ordered before I got her, it was too big, lol. I ordered new stuff including a harness, a non-matting step-in kind


----------



## marlowe'sgirl (Jun 17, 2010)

My Hav prefers the giant bones meant for much bigger dogs! It was funny as a puppy because he couldn't quite carry them without dragging half of it. Given a choice of a small dog Dingo bone or a largest size they make, he takes the latter every time.


----------

